# Spider hitch shock leader knot



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

im doing mono 15lb main line to a 30lb mono shock leader. 

the reason i use a shock leader is more for the cast than the fish. Believe me... i'll never catch a fish longer than my arm so the fish is not the problem. 15 lb mono is just so thin and weak in general for saltwater, but when i cast a 4oz off a 12 ft rod. The 15 lb mono stretches and it feels like its going to snap, so i always hold back. 

i tried the bimini. yea right... plus doing that in the middle of the night by lantern light and trying to be clutch. didn't work out so well for me. So i opt for the retard friendly spider hitch. Now the knot to connect the spider hitch to the leader is my problem. On youtube they all did: 

1: line up your loop end with the shock leader
2: wrap the shock leader around the loop end 3 times
3: take your shock leader end and put it through the loop end
4: pull tight 

the yucatan and no name knot have the leader go through the loop end before, but this knot doesn't. so idk what its called. Either way. i tried the yucatan, the no name, and the youtube knot. All 3 slipped without fail. I tried em every which way i could possibly think of, and they always slipped after a hard tug. Idk if its mono to mono being the problem or not. so i got frustrated after failing the bimini and this, so i found the "slim beauty knot" which has worked well so far other than 1 minor problem.

1: why won't the youtube, yucatan, no name knot work for me?
2: the slim beauty is a long knot, causing problems when reeling in at the tip guide. 
3: how strong is the spider hitch + slim beauty, i can only find spider hitch to no name or an uni or albright
4: does the type of mainline to shock leader line make a difference in which knot to use?

thanks!


----------



## fishfinder05 (Jun 25, 2011)

Delete sorry


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Why don't you try a 'No-name' or Sosin knot? Easy to tie and I've never had a failure with it. Its the perfect knot to complement the Spyder hitch.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

KevinImX0 said:


> im doing mono 15lb main line to a 30lb mono shock leader.


You SHOULD be using 40lb. minimum, 50lb even better. (I use 50lb for a 4 oz. weight)



KevinImX0 said:


> 1: why won't the youtube, yucatan, no name knot work for me?
> 2: the slim beauty is a long knot, causing problems when reeling in at the tip guide.
> 3: how strong is the spider hitch + slim beauty, i can only find spider hitch to no name or an uni or albright
> 4: does the type of mainline to shock leader line make a difference in which knot to use?


1: Don't know
2: I thought I had this problem, too. In fact, I had a rod that was meant for slinging spoons. (the eyes were way too small, and too many in number)
3: Real strong. One of the best for surf casting.
4: Yes. Braid to mono likes Albright, and dissimilar mono diameters like different knots.

If you are really having trouble with knots, suggest that you look into tapered shock leaders, and join with uni to uni.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

solid7 said:


> You SHOULD be using 40lb. minimum, 50lb even better. (I use 50lb for a 4 oz. weight)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh. i told people in the MD section about this, i tried the slim beauty with a 15 to a 50lb. and they said 10lb per 1oz. so 40lb line should be used. but they said it was overkill. and when i said i was using a 50lb shock leader, they all said. WHAT ARE U FISHING FOR, TUNA??

well than... guess ill cut of all my 30lb leaders i tied and retie with 50lb. 

as for the tip guide problem. i think ill make the leader short enough to make it an cast end so it doesn't interfere with the guides at all. the MD section people said it should only wrap around our spool atleast 4 times. thats like 2 ft...

good to know its a strong knot combo!


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

fishfinder05 said:


> Delete sorry


. . . i don't get it. . .


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Fishbreath said:


> Why don't you try a 'No-name' or Sosin knot? Easy to tie and I've never had a failure with it. Its the perfect knot to complement the Spyder hitch.


Somebody didn't read the whole thing loool.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I use the Spider to SB and have for years, never let me down. This shock knot can be adjusted to whatever length you want. If it's catching bad in the tip you may want to rethink your heaver.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

KevinImX0 said:


> Somebody didn't read the whole thing loool.


LOLOL....you're right! Guilty as charged! BUT!!! I maintain, the No-name knot, if tied correctly will hold every time and can be tied even when out on a shoal with waves B*tch slapping you...

It works for me, what can I say, I've had a few drum prove it. Now, the types of mono shouldn't really matter. Are you lubricating the lines as you tighten them with saliva?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

KevinImX0 said:


> huh. i told people in the MD section about this, i tried the slim beauty with a 15 to a 50lb. and they said 10lb per 1oz. so 40lb line should be used. but they said it was overkill. and when i said i was using a 50lb shock leader, they all said. WHAT ARE U FISHING FOR, TUNA??
> 
> as for the tip guide problem. i think ill make the leader short enough to make it an cast end so it doesn't interfere with the guides at all. the MD section people said it should only wrap around our spool atleast 4 times. thats like 2 ft...
> 
> good to know its a strong knot combo!



Well, I don't ask advice from people in MD, and I guess that trend will continue. 

1:10 (sinker to leader) is a MINIMUM recommendation. I can still make "flyers" on 40lb, so I use 50. It also lets me bump up to 5 oz sinkers, when I need a bit extra. I rarely see people in Florida put shock leaders on, but that doesn't mean that I won't. Once you develop a good powerful cast, you'll see why that shock leader is valuable. 

I had a flyer this weekend that may have set a personal record. 

Now, I defy the conventional wisdom on turns on the spool. I go 7 full turns. Some will tell you that's a lot, but I cut my rigs off every single time I go out, ane tie new every single time. It gives me line to burn from all the re-tying. (shock leader lasts longer) I can't cast 2-3 turns any farther than 7 or 8, so whatever.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> I use the Spider to SB and have for years, never let me down. This shock knot can be adjusted to whatever length you want. If it's catching bad in the tip you may want to rethink your heaver.


I actually learned about that knot from you. When you shipped me that orange Avet, it was the first time I had ever seen it. I've been using it ever since.

Really good choice for different size mono.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

its catching when i retrieve not cast. 

the line is nearly vertical when the fish is pulled to shore. the slim beauty is a long knot, so sometimes its not as fluid and flexible as 1 straight line and it has problems getting up and over the guide. 

but than again... my fathers 2 fishing rods are frankenrods... they are from the 80's and i think every single guide hole is mix matched... i think 2 of them are just 2 metal rings he soldered together... he used sewing string and gorilla glue to attach the guides to the rod... and some are guides from wal mart rods i had, so he broke off the guides and reattached em to his old rods. 

what can i say... he grew up in the korean ghettos, already being poor and than coming to america and trying to eat = use everylittle last bit of everything until it is utterly completely broken and fix everything yourself... 

but i was born here... soooo yea... and auntie annes cream pie cookies weren't 10cent for a box either when i grew up. its like 2 bucks now... I remeber gas being $1.16 tho. haha.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Fishbreath said:


> LOLOL....you're right! Guilty as charged! BUT!!! I maintain, the No-name knot, if tied correctly will hold every time and can be tied even when out on a shoal with waves B*tch slapping you...
> 
> It works for me, what can I say, I've had a few drum prove it. Now, the types of mono shouldn't really matter. Are you lubricating the lines as you tighten them with saliva?


yea, idk when i look at the pictures and instructions. its literally a loop squeezing against the shock leaders, thats all that holding it! and everytime i tug hard... it just makes a pop sorta noise and it slips.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Well, I don't ask advice from people in MD, and I guess that trend will continue.
> 
> 1:10 (sinker to leader) is a MINIMUM recommendation. I can still make "flyers" on 40lb, so I use 50. It also lets me bump up to 5 oz sinkers, when I need a bit extra. I rarely see people in Florida put shock leaders on, but that doesn't mean that I won't. Once you develop a good powerful cast, you'll see why that shock leader is valuable.
> 
> ...


i understand, thanks. that makes sense. but i don't mind just retying a new shock leader every time. 50lb mono from walmart is cheap as hell. the spider hitch and slim beauty is easy to tie as well.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

KevinImX0 said:


> its catching when i retrieve not cast.
> 
> the line is nearly vertical when the fish is pulled to shore. *the slim beauty is a long knot*, so sometimes its not as fluid and flexible as 1 straight line and it has problems getting up and over the guide.
> 
> ...


if you are tying it right this knot can be any length you want. the loop can be whatever length it comes out but adjusted when tying the SB to it.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

The Yucatan knot has never failed me. I don't think it goes through the loop first though,mine don't.Turns (6-7)go around line then single line through loop. Anyway mostly tie slim beauty now days.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

KevinImX0 said:


> im doing mono 15lb main line to a 30lb mono shock leader.
> 
> the reason i use a shock leader is more for the cast than the fish. Believe me... i'll never catch a fish longer than my arm so the fish is not the problem. 15 lb mono is just so thin and weak in general for saltwater, but when i cast a 4oz off a 12 ft rod. The 15 lb mono stretches and it feels like its going to snap, so i always hold back.
> 
> ...





KevinImX0 said:


> its catching when i retrieve not cast.
> 
> the line is nearly vertical when the fish is pulled to shore. the slim beauty is a long knot, so sometimes its not as fluid and flexible as 1 straight line and it has problems getting up and over the guide.
> 
> ...



OK,speaking from experience with the knot you are tieing... It is NOT a no-name,and NOT a bristol.. I honestly cannot tell you the name of the knot,but a freind of mine told me that he had seen the knot in a flyfishing book.. I CAN tell you how it WILL work though... When you place the shock over the double line you make sure after you have done your twist that whatever side the shock is laying against the double line,you take the tag end and go the opposite direction... Not as strong as a no-name,but definatly stronger than a bristol... I recognized the post you made because you said it had a snapping sound just before it came undone,did the same thing you did,and felt  :redface: .. You put the tag end on the same side,and it will do that everytime..


The diagrams you are looking at are different than a no-name.. Actually you pass the line through the loop,while keeping shock and double line seperate you wrap three times,then pass the tag end inbetween the shock and the double line,then cinch...

I can tell you from pulling on some pretty hefty fish,it WILL WORK.. Also it is a small compact knot that will go through the guide well.. As far as the spider,it's a great substitute for a bimini.. Not quite as strong but a good knot..... One more thing,if you have to tie it with eyes closed or black arse dark,the knot is more than doable,and quick as well as strong...

You can use an alberto,slimbeauty,double uni,nail to uni,all are EXCELLENT knots as well... All jmho on what I have used in the past...


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

spider hitch & no name


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I’m not tossing lures as heavy as you are but I always tie a No name knot or Bristol knot to my main line with no problems. The slippage may be in the way that you ear tying your knot to the spider hitch. Look at the vids and other knot tying charts and see what and or if you might be doing something wrong.

Another knot you may want to try which make for a smaller knot is the Uni to Uni.

Also I’m using 14 lb. main line with a 30lb shock line.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Just a few links from this search 

Click here

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/tying-no-name-knot

http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con.../info/using_powerpro/knots/no-name_knot_.html

http://www.actionbelize.com/images/Knots/NoName_and_Uni_to_Uni.pdf


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is a link:
http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/fishing_knots/knots_yucatan.html

Maybe this will help... this is the original way (but not the place) I learned to tie it .


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

how about an overhand to uni knot connection? quick and easy.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I would trust that for 3# markedwards. Next step up would be figure eight to uni.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

this is amazing lol

thanks guys

ill practice the no-name/bristol/yucatan and the "youtube" knot, and maybe ill figure it out and not have it slip. It could be im tugging to hard... it is 50lb mono... after i tied my spider hitches and slim beauty, i had a few cuts in my fingers from the dried salted mono and my palms had lines in em that i felt till next morning.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Try wrapping the line around your hands several times prior to pulling to cinch the knot down. This will distribute the pressure a bit and should result in less cuts on your hands.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

KevinImX0 said:


> this is amazing lol
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> ill practice the no-name/bristol/yucatan and the "youtube" knot, and maybe ill figure it out and not have it slip. It could be im tugging to hard... it is 50lb mono... after i tied my spider hitches and slim beauty, i had a few cuts in my fingers from the dried salted mono and my palms had lines in em that i felt till next morning.


OMG.....any other excuses you want to get out of the way ????? Just learn to tie a knot and get on with it....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

KevinImX0 said:


> It could be im tugging to hard... it is 50lb mono... after i tied my spider hitches and slim beauty, i had a few cuts in my fingers from the dried salted mono and my palms had lines in em that i felt till next morning.


There is someting seriously wrong with your technique.

I tie 15 to 50 all the time - and 30 braid to 50 mono. Can't say that I have ever once cut my fingers or hands. I would think that your line would fail before your skin does.

Must be soft lovely lady hands you got there.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

solid7 said:


> There is someting seriously wrong with your technique.
> 
> I tie 15 to 50 all the time - and 30 braid to 50 mono. Can't say that I have ever once cut my fingers or hands. I would think that your line would fail before your skin does.
> 
> Must be soft lovely lady hands you got there.


 yeap,ain't many knots I can't break,but a no-name tied properly can cut some paws if you're tieing 30braid to mono.. The other knots IF tied properly will do the same as well... 
Although,I have been acused of pulling on a knot pretty hard... "be quiet,Mike".......


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

solid7 said:


> There is someting seriously wrong with your technique.
> 
> I tie 15 to 50 all the time - and 30 braid to 50 mono. Can't say that I have ever once cut my fingers or hands. I would think that your line would fail before your skin does.
> 
> Must be soft lovely lady hands you got there.


haha. i deadlift 365 lbs for reps like its a joke. My palms and fingers are all thick skinned and calloused up. my skin was probably very dry and the old mono with dried saltwater on em made em really tight, there was no "stretch" to em. so thats why my fingers had some cuts in em. im not complaining i was saying "maybe im tugging to hard" with some reasoning to explain that maybe i am. Or maybe thats why im slipping all the yucatan, no name and bristol knots i tie. I also kinda yank... so if the line can get into a dry crack crevice. . . . 

complaing would sound like omg the line was so strong and it cut up my hands all up and now i can't type on the computer! . . . .


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

KevinImX0 said:


> haha. i deadlift 365 lbs for reps like its a joke.


That's OK. Keep working hard, and you'll be putting up good numbers in no time.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

solid7 said:


> That's OK. Keep working hard, and you'll be putting up good numbers in no time.


you weight lift too!! cool! hahaha i thought you all were older people. I woulda started lifting way earlier but i had surgery on my left forearm. and they had to cut it up twice, so i never really had a good start until last year. Haha im trying to hit 405 for reps, i can do it 3-4 times for 1 set but thats it. . .


----------

